# Cruze 2.0 TD article



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Interesting article, glad to see a positive article that doesn't bag another make of car.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Very cool, thanks for posting!


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Good read. Thanks for the link.


----------

